
Reverse Engineering Taylor Swift’s Startup Business Model - joeyrideout
https://medium.com/@joey_rideout/reverse-engineering-taylor-swifts-startup-business-model-c80a4c8d8d69
======
joeyrideout
Long-time writer but first-time author here! Looking forward to hearing some
feedback.

